# DIY vs what is known to work...



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Im not a fan of cookie cutter setups(get the same filter, same tank, same plants and fish, use the same gravel, lights etc) I never have been. I like to tinker and try different things. Some of them work, most of them never make it past the "looking for input" or "debating stage".

Alot of the things that have become "standard" in the hobby are from people tinkering, is it possible to get TOO set on trying different things and not liking the "accepted" way of doing things?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Good question! For someone like me who just enjoys trying things that are new to me, no it isn't possible to get too set on doing that. The reason for a hobby is enjoyment, so the more of that we can get from the hobby, the better.

I don't have any problem if my "new" thing is something everyone else is doing, just so it is new to me. My old DIY CO2 setup was great fun for me, until I got sick and tired of making sugar water. My pressurized CO2 has been great fun, but I'm starting to get tired of driving to the Fire Extinguisher place for refills, my DIY python was great fun until dragging that stupid garden hose out and eliminating the kinks in it became work, etc. None of those were new to anyone but me when I tried them.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I made my own moonlight from left over leds from ebay, an old dc supply used to charge cell phones, and some plexi-glass (used original for covers for the 2.5 gallon tank).
It's something new and satisfying.
In my books it is no any different then trying new fish or shrimp etc.
Learn something, challenging and enjoyable.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> I made my own moonlight from left over leds from ebay, an old dc supply used to charge cell phones, and some plexi-glass (used original for covers for the 2.5 gallon tank).
> It's something new and satisfying.
> In my books it is no any different then trying new fish or shrimp etc.
> Learn something, challenging and enjoyable.


You have any problems with sagging on the plexi lid? I know when I used plexi on the 55 it sagged some (heat or length I dont know) but I was wondering how badly it will happen on the 2.5.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Part of the sagging problem with plexiglas (acrylic) is that it absorbs water. It absorbs more on the side next to the water, than on the side exposed to the air, so it warps. Glass works better.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I never knew that plexi (acrylic) is Hydrophilic, that is interesting to me.

Either way, I plan on glass regardless, the plexi would have just been a stopgap.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah I get bending. But not a big issue.
The light isn't exposed to vapor. We'll maybe in theory it is, but the light is not directly over open water.

How would Lexan do instead?


----------



## Stunned Coach (May 17, 2007)

PMMA itself is actually hydrophobic but its very common to add rubberizing agents because the material is also brittle, making what we buy as Plexiglass or other commercial brands hydrophillic. Lexan is hydrophobic and less brittle than Plexi, so I'm guessing its unmodified and the end product is more or less just Lexan and shouldn't bow or bend at all if one side is exposed to water. How much does Plexiglass bow?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm using a real thin piece, so it's probably sagging under it's own weight.


----------

